
Srsly. Is this AI stuff ready for ux/ui designers? - betterandmade
https://autonomous.design/
======
betterandmade
Aut.Des is going to be an ongoing experiment in adding AI/ML to the user
interface design workflow. I’m planning to check out (all) tools that are
available, write about them and share the results online.

Let me know your thoughts and if you are using something worth calling AI or
at least algorithm based in your workflow.

I'd love to know!

Cheers - Olivier

